
U.S. lawmakers propose $22.8B in aid to semiconductor industry - kitotik
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-semiconductors-idUSKBN23H39M
======
wwarner
Next generation computing is worth way way more than $23B, Congress should
invest much more. I'm hopeful about the $100B NSF proposal.

[0] [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/05/us-lawmakers-
unveil-...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/05/us-lawmakers-unveil-
bold-100-billion-plan-remake-nsf)

~~~
mc32
I’m curious what Europe would say about this move. I like it for sure, but it
might invite accusations of subsidization.

~~~
kitotik
It’s not even an accusation is it? Are government subsidies for chip makers
prohibited or frowned upon?

~~~
dntbnmpls
Apparently only when china does it. Imagine the hypocritical hysteria if this
was about the chinese government. Not just from the social media propagandists
but also our elected leaders - many of them in congress supporting this "aid".

The internet was a government project. Silicon Valley is a government
creation. The internet nor silicon valley exists without government funding.
Government investment can be a good thing as long as they allow space for the
private sector.

The EU should also look into subsidizing their tech stack ( hardware and
software ) like they did with Airbus. Hopefully india will follow soon after
and eventually ASEAN and africa. The more competition and diversity of
options, the better.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
Uh, what? China is already making state investments in domestic chip
fabrication; it was in the news recently and even discussed on HN.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/china-semiconductor-
smic/chi...](https://www.reuters.com/article/china-semiconductor-smic/china-
semiconductor-fab-smic-gets-22-bln-investment-from-govt-funds-amid-global-
chip-spat-idUSL4N2D019Y)

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/04/china-ramps-up-own-
semicondu...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/04/china-ramps-up-own-
semiconductor-industry-amid-the-trade-war.html)

------
TheSoftwareGuy
I don’t trust China with very much, but I’m also a proponent of free trade,
generally. I’m not sure how I feel about it

~~~
eugenekolo
Governments all around the world push economic sectors with aid... This isn't
anti free-trade, this is what governments do to boost economic activity.

~~~
Barrin92
it's surely related to anti-free-trade because the US is in the process of
prohibiting semiconductor firms of doing business with Chinese companies,
which is hitting their revenue.

This isn't just R&D spending, it's also plainly a bribe from the government to
the private sector while it interrupts supply chains.

